# ‘53 Monark Silver King Rocket pricing



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 25, 2019)

What’s a good ballpark price on this 1956 Monark Silver King Rocket?











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 25, 2019)

are you buying or selling?


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 25, 2019)

Buying. I’ve spent the last hour researching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 26, 2019)

The bike is correct. Just not a 56. Single springers were fairly common on the Rockets, and the the pedestal light is what should have been on this particular model. The bike is 48- 52, don't remember exact year at the moment, and is a desirable Rocket! I'd be interested in it if you do sell. I do question seat though.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 26, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> The bike is correct. Just not a 56. Single springers were fairly common on the Rockets, and the the pedestal light is what should have been on this particular model. The bike is 48- 52, don't remember exact year at the moment, and is a desirable Rocket! I'd be interested in it if you do sell. I do question seat though.




Fixed it. It’s a ‘53. All original except for the tires. 
Model 4260D
Serial: A1665321


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajaway (Jul 26, 2019)

Did you end up with the bike? We would all like to know and if not can I buy it thanks


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 27, 2019)

Yeah, I bought it. I’m doing my homework before listing it. I put out a few feelers and now my FB Messenger is going crazy. It’s overwhelming actually. I want to learn its history and what makes it valuable. 

It’s like hot rods. Everyone has seen a Chevelle SS and they go for a range of prices. You try to put a price on something obscure as this and all bets are off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 28, 2019)

Saw your post on VBFS. You have a message from me on here. From Friday morning!!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi Josh, I PMed you some pricing info the other day on your FB. Here is a little more info I have been able to find out on these bikes since finding mine a little over a year ago.

I started keeping a registry of all the known Rocket Deluxe Bikes I have been able to find. Yours makes number 9 and is by my standards the 2nd nicest and most original one to date. From what I can tell, and have been told, this "Deluxe" version of the standard Monark Rocket that includes the metal tank shrouds was only made in 1953. Or at least of the 9 I have found all are from '53. The main characteristic that set this bike apart from the basic Rocket is the tank shrouds. The single springer fork is also a unique point, but the single springer was also used on other Monark Rockets, and Airman bikes over the years (I have 7 bikes w/ single springers). So far as I can tell they were offered in only 2 color options, the Monark Green/Sea Green like yours & mine, and Black & Red version. They also did a girls version, of which I only know of 2. and one is only a tank, but they do also feature the shrouds. They seem to have been 2 tone blue or black & yellow. They were also sold and badged as a Super Chief. One last note is all the Rockets seem to be Model # 4260, but some have the letter C or D after the model number, and the Super Chief's were model # 67 258.

I have wanted to start a seperate Registry thread showing and listing the bikes I know of with pictures, and hopefully others will add more.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 28, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> Saw your post on VBFS. You have a message from me on here. From Friday morning!!!




Yup. You and a dozen others are interested. Before I list it I’m going to get an objective quote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 28, 2019)

10~18kustoms said:


> Hi Josh, I PMed you some pricing info the other day on your FB. Here is a little more info I have been able to find out on these bikes since finding mine a little over a year ago.
> 
> I started keeping a registry of all the known Rocket Deluxe Bikes I have been able to find. Yours makes number 9 and is by my standards the 2nd nicest and most original one to date. From what I can tell, and have been told, this "Deluxe" version of the standard Monark Rocket that includes the metal tank shrouds was only made in 1953. Or at least of the 9 I have found all are from '53. The main characteristic that set this bike apart from the basic Rocket is the tank shrouds. The single springer fork is also a unique point, but the single springer was also used on other Monark Rockets, and Airman bikes over the years (I have 7 bikes w/ single springers). So far as I can tell they were offered in only 2 color options, the Sea Green/Pastel Aqua like yours & mine, and Black & Red version. They also did a girls version, of which I only know of 2. and one is only a tank, but they do also feature the shrouds. They seem to have been 2 tone blue or black & yellow. They were also sold and badged as a Super Chief. One last note is all the Rockets seem to be Model # 4260, but some have the letter C or D after the model number, and the Super Chief's were model # 67 258.
> 
> I have wanted to start a seperate Registry thread showing and listing the bikes I know of with pictures, and hopefully others will add more.




Holy poopballs, only 9 are still around?!!!Thats amazing. I really appreciate the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 29, 2019)

My next step was to take some better quality pictures. However, it’s going to look hokey without a complete light. Value creation is everything. Also, it’s a roller, not a rider. The kickstand rubs against the tire. A simple fix but I’d like to see how it rides. I’d do a restoration however someone pointed out that I’d risk harming the pinstripes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 30, 2019)

I just can't ignore your last post! Your use of the word "Restoration", well, "Someone", didn't point out enough to you! It's your bike, do what you want!
All I'll say is:
1. The bike doesn't need to be restored!
2. If you want to insure destroying the value the bike does have, restoring it will do that!!
3. Nice survivors don't come around every day! Maintenance, some cleaning and attention to the light! Boom done!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 30, 2019)

I agree with oldfart36, light cleaning only, check and regrease the bearings, adjust the tires so they don't rub. Ride it! Enjoy it!

or, I'm not sure what you mean by "value creation is everything" I'm guessing that means you plan to sell it and want to do whatever you can to increase the value? If that's the case, you are better off leaving it alone and letting the final owner do it the way he wants. I also agree with oldfart's #2. It is easier to decrease the value by restoring it or partial restoring it. They are only original survivors once.


----------



## skiptooth (Jul 30, 2019)

like it!! great find congrats....


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 30, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> I just can't ignore your last post! Your use of the word "Restoration", well, "Someone", didn't point out enough to you! It's your bike, do what you want!
> All I'll say is:
> 1. The bike doesn't need to be restored!
> 2. If you want to insure destroying the value the bike does have, restoring it will do that!!
> 3. Nice survivors don't come around every day! Maintenance, some cleaning and attention to the light! Boom done!




Agreed. Just waiting on parts for the light. A complete riding bike is the goal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 6, 2019)

-


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 7, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> I just can't ignore your last post! Your use of the word "Restoration", well, "Someone", didn't point out enough to you! It's your bike, do what you want!
> All I'll say is:
> 1. The bike doesn't need to be restored!
> 2. If you want to insure destroying the value the bike does have, restoring it will do that!!
> 3. Nice survivors don't come around every day! Maintenance, some cleaning and attention to the light! Boom done!




Frankly, I’m confused. How would polishing a bike decrease the value? A survivor, yes, but it’s oxidized. The only way to paint match the upper half of the light is to polish the rest of the bike. Gotta get rid of the oxidation so you know what the color is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 7, 2019)

After seeing the for sale ads for this bike!!!!! YES, You are Definitly Confused to say the least!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Back to the original question posed by the OP. The nicest one of these sold with an asking price of $1800 March of last year https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1947-original-paint-monark-rocket.126788/ .  Rare and desirable are two different things. The rarest bike I own (1934 Huffman balloon tire Camelback-1 known) probably wouldn't bring $1k but relatively common stuff like Aerocycles and Bluebirds will fetch big money all day long. The Rocket wasn't even the top-of-the-line Monark offering during those years. A nice model no doubt and the likelihood of two showing up at the ride is about zero--unless you're in Missouri! All that said most deluxe postwar bikes will never see the high side of $2k. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 7, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> After seeing the for sale ads for this bike!!!!! YES, You are Definitly Confused to say the least!




As luck would have it I had a guy interested on FB. With something this obscure you never know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Aug 17, 2019)

I need to know the end of this story...….I read everything, like a mystery novel...did he sell? How much was he asking?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2019)

I think he was asking $5500. I don’t believe the bike sold. V/r Shawn


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Aug 17, 2019)

that's an amazingly high price, thank you for the info


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 17, 2019)

Going back to post #12. What is your definition of restoration? I’m confused,  would someone really be dumb enough to repaint this bike? OR 
Is Your idea of a restoration just cleaning it up?


----------



## Nashman (Aug 17, 2019)

"Restoration" in my mind is a repaint, complete refurbish of the major parts of the bike being chrome, paint etc. The term is used rather loosely by many. I consider a "detailing" or a partial refurbish of existing finish, paint and chrome, rubber etc., not a restoration. Even replacement of certain parts ( seat, pedals, grips, tires) are not really a full restoration, but part of a ( perhaps being partially resto'd) freshening up of a nice original bicycle. Of course everyone will have a different opinion of these terms and idea on what is correct.

I've been in the hobby over 30 years and don't consider myself an expert on anything, but agree that an original bicycle ( only detailed/cleaned up/perhaps made more correct with proper parts) holds more appeal/value than a total restoration.

I've done both on quite a few bikes over many years. Original will always be original. If this seller was overly optimistic on value in asking price, so be it. It's easier to come down in $$ than go up. I think the comment about post war bikes having a $2000.00 ceiling is laughable ( comment #20). How about an original Bowden?...minty Krates. Killer original Panthers, Phantoms, Colorflows, Radiobikes... etc.  and on..and on..and on... Just my 2 cents. ( or 1.5 cents being Canadian and having a lower dollar)

Cheers,

Bobby Nashman/Nash


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 17, 2019)

It’s currently undergoing a ‘recondition’. I’m not stripping the paint. I may polish it but I’m undecided. The light is being rebuilt and is working. A new NOS lens and top half came in the mail. With my day job I’ll be lucky to have it tuned within a month or two. 

The oxidation—I’d like to get it polished up and redo the red pinstripes on the tank shrouds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Nashman said:


> I think the comment about post war bikes having a $2000.00 ceiling is laughable ( comment #20). How about an original Bowden?...minty Krates. Killer original Panthers, Phantoms, Colorflows, Radiobikes... etc.  and on..and on..and on




The gentleman's comment was '*most *deluxe postwar bikes will never see the high side of $2k.'  Pretty accurate, unless you modify it to fit your narrative. Makes me wonder if you work for CNN or MSNBC.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 18, 2019)

I’d say keep messing with it and cleaning it and redo the pin stripes...and then it will sell for about $1,000.  Sounds darling!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 18, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I’d say keep messing with it and cleaning it and redo the pin stripes...and then it will sell for about $1,000.  Sounds darling!



Ya, 1,200 dollar bike on a good day, and owner is busy turning it into and 850 bike. Oh well, LOL


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Actually the owner says he is really just cleaning the bike and trying to repair the light back to original condition. His approach is not to destroy the originality of the bike. I believe a good detailing cleaning will make the bike more attractivve to buyers especially if you are trying to wring top $$$ out of it. Regarding value; as we know rarity doesn't necessarily equal value. My statement about postwar bikes holds water if you look at how many bikes actually sell for more than $2k vs. the number of bikes offered. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Aug 18, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> The gentleman's comment was '*most *deluxe postwar bikes will never see the high side of $2k.'  Pretty accurate, unless you modify it to fit your narrative. Makes me wonder if you work for CNN or MSNBC.



I suppose the key word is "*most"* and I agree with that. Value is something that is agreed at between a seller and a buyer ONLY on a personal one on one basis, not a benchmark or precedent.

Look at Barrett Jackson ( and others)  car auctions. Now that is REALLY laughable. Whoever has the deepest pockets and the biggest ego walks away with a true market price? Do those prices state the TRUE market value of those cars? Sorry...I digress.

When any hobby or market becomes all about money then it's no longer a hobby but an investment. My jobs at CNN and MSNBC have qualified me to make these observations,  ( ha!!) but it's only one man's opinion. If you are interested in reading a great article from a really qualified writer/Aaron Robinson on values and auctions, read this one posted in the Hagerty motorsport magazine MAY/JUNE. https://www.hagerty.com/articles-videos/articles/2019/06/12/classic-cars-as-assets-missing-the-point 

If I hear nothing but dollar values when someone is talking passionate about any hobby, I tend to be turned off. The passion is really about money. Therefore I'll step away from this posted thread.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2019)

twinflight said:


> Fixed it. It’s a ‘53. All original except for the tires.
> Model 4260D
> Serial: A1665321
> 
> ...



Nice bike. Does the rocket ray lite have the top? I'd say 450.00 to 500.00 range. Good luck Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2019)

twinflight said:


> My next step was to take some better quality pictures. However, it’s going to look hokey without a complete light. Value creation is everything. Also, it’s a roller, not a rider. The kickstand rubs against the tire. A simple fix but I’d like to see how it rides. I’d do a restoration however someone pointed out that I’d risk harming the pinstripes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Leave it ALONE!! Adjust the kick stand and ride it like it is. Razin. P.S. Please don't restore a SURVIVOR Bike. It will just ruin it.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 18, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice bike. Does the rocket ray lite have the top? I'd say 450.00 to 500.00 range. Good luck Razin.




The first lowball on FB was that so i know it’s worth more than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2019)

twinflight said:


> The first lowball on FB was that so i know it’s worth more than that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So is this your bike or are you selling for some one else. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 18, 2019)

after having 22 old bikes back in the stone age 1980's, i'm blown away on these prices, I was buying 40's cars for less


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2019)

I bought my first car in the seventies for $50.00. Now days you can't hardly buy an old bike for tiwce that price. Oh well. Ride on. Razin. 


Nashman said:


> I suppose the key word is "*most"* and I agree with that. Value is something that is agreed at between a seller and a buyer ONLY on a personal one on one basis, not a benchmark or precedent.
> 
> Look at Barrett Jackson ( and others)  car auctions. Now that is REALLY laughable. Whoever has the deepest pockets and the biggest ego walks away with a true market price? Do those prices state the TRUE market value of those cars? Sorry...I digress.
> 
> ...



I totally AGREE!! Way to many money GRUBBERS in the hobby now days. It should be like it was back in the 80's. Razin.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Oct 29, 2019)

Its tuned and ready for sale. 

1953 Monark Silver King Deluxe Rocket


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Oct 31, 2019)

Now that’s it’s cleaned and tuned up and having ridden it I’m having second thoughts on selling it. How often do you come upon a well preserved original Silver King? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Oct 31, 2019)

I am missing something.  Please educate me.  Silverking?  It's a Rocket.  I know Silverking is a proud old  Monark name but this?


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Oct 31, 2019)

1motime said:


> I am missing something.  Please educate me.  Silverking?  It's a Rocket.  I know Silverking is a proud old  Monark name but this?





Here's a link to a Deluxe Rocket registry

Deluxe Rocket


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

1motime said:


> I am missing something.  Please educate me.  Silverking?  It's a Rocket.  I know Silverking is a proud old  Monark name but this?




Generally speaking the "Rocket" was a lower tier model in the Monark line-up. These bikes seem to be something of an anomaly in that regard. @twinflight was this model officially called the "Deluxe Rocket"? Any original literature for this model? V/r Shawn


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Oct 31, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Generally speaking the "Rocket" was a lower tier model in the Monark line-up. These bikes seem to be something of an anomaly in that regard. @twinflight was this model officially called the "Deluxe Rocket"? Any original literature for this model? V/r Shawn




Yes, Deluxe Rocket. There’s very little on it. I’ve spent hours looking for info and history. There are many Rockets out there but they lack the chrome on the tank. 

FWIW, I’ve withdrawn the sale. It’s just too cool to sell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks everyone.  I am ignorant about a lot of things but never heard of a '50's Monark bike called a Silverking.  I had several Monarks, Rockets, and Firestone versions.  Still have boys and girls 20" Super Cruisers.  Never have seen this tank with the shrouds,  i guess they are rare.  Wondering what the price difference was between top of line Monark and top of line Rocket.   Styling is obviously a difference.  The current asking price on this is what?  Or is this an appraisal thread?


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Oct 31, 2019)

Appraisal thread. There has never been a sale of a Deluxe Rocket on eBay. The only sale i know of was on here some time ago. I was initially going to sell it but I’ve since changed my mind. The cool factor is too great to give up. 

As Freqman1 mentioned there’s a difference between rare and desirable when determining value. About the only way to see what something this rare is worth is to put it up for auction. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

1motime said:


> Thanks everyone.  I am ignorant about a lot of things but never heard of a '50's Monark bike called a Silverking.  I had several Monarks, Rockets, and Firestone versions.  Still have boys and girls 20" Super Cruisers.  Never have seen this tank with the shrouds,  i guess they are rare.  Wondering what the price difference was between top of line Monark and top of line Rocket.   Styling is obviously a difference.  The current asking price on this is what?  Or is this an appraisal thread?




The name of the company was Monark Silver King Co. Inc. Many of there early bikes were made of aluminum and were called "Silver Kings". The so called 'Hex Tube' (Model 41) officially was referred to as a Silver King. The difference between the post war Super Deluxe (or its variants) and the Rocket was equipment such as seat, pedals, rack, etc... V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 31, 2019)

twinflight said:


> Now that’s it’s cleaned and tuned up and having ridden it I’m having second thoughts on selling it. How often do you come upon a well preserved original Silver King?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's totally up to you. You should probably just sell it if you can find a big enough SUCKER to pay up!!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 31, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The name of the company was Monark Silver King Co. Inc. Many of there early bikes were made of aluminum and were called "Silver Kings". The so called 'Hex Tube' (Model 41) officially was referred to as a Silver King. The difference between the post war Super Deluxe (or its variants) and the Rocket was equipment such as seat, pedals, rack, etc... V/r Shawn



Thank you.  I have and do own, post war Monarks, Rockets, and Firestones.  Had a couple of aluminum Silver Kings which looking back did nothing for me personally.  the Rockets I owned were the single springer rather than the base model.  I was just curious to know what was the incentive to buy a top of the line Rocket over a top of the line Monark (Super Deluxe).  Price?  Or just the retail outlets that were offering bikes?  Monark Super Deluxe is a Firestone Super Cruiser.  Simpler times with simpler decisions to make.  My other question about the purpose of the original thread was answered.  Appraisal.  List it here on CABE or through it into E-bay.  If it sells and gets paid for that is the value.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 31, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That's totally up to you. You should probably just sell it if you can find a big enough SUCKER to pay up!!



What is, was, is the asking price on this thing?   Don't worry about him finding one big enough.  They are born everyday!


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 31, 2019)

Please forgive me, I'm way late to the party here... I was sorry to see this bike cleaned up, despite what a good job the seller did. 

I wanted this bike for myself immediately when I saw the as found photos of it. Much of that allure was the idea of cleaning and fixing it up myself, or having the choice to leave it exactly as found. Had I discovered this thread before the seller did anything to it, my addition to the conversation would have been - if you're going to _*sell*_  the bike, then leave it completely as found and let the new owner have the utter and abject joy of cleaning and tinkering with it himself if he (or she) so chooses. Once you clean it, or alter it from that as found, original state, you've taken away age and patina that cannot be put back, and robbed the new owner of the choice. 

I would have paid much more for this bike before it was cleaned than after, probably double. 90% of that bike's value to me was the as found, undisturbed condition. I suspect that was the allure to many other collectors as well. Ultimately, it appears to have dawned on the seller himself that the fun is in the making it his own as he's decided to keep it. 

It should be a cautionary tale to others who find original bikes like this; decide if you're going to sell or keep. If you're going to keep it, do whatever you want with it. But if you're going to sell and want to preserve the value to others, leave it completely alone, and as found. Condition is where all the value usually resides for me. I would have left this bike exactly as found, missing the top of the light even, and paid a bunch for the privilege.. I wish I had seen it when it was first posted, I would have... well woulda, coulda, shoulda.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

1motime said:


> Thank you.  I have and do own, post war Monarks, Rockets, and Firestones.  Had a couple of aluminum Silver Kings which looking back did nothing for me personally.  the Rockets I owned were the single springer rather than the base model.  I was just curious to know what was the incentive to buy a top of the line Rocket over a top of the line Monark (Super Deluxe).  Price?  Or just the retail outlets that were offering bikes?  Monark Super Deluxe is a Firestone Super Cruiser.  Simpler times with simpler decisions to make.  My other question about the purpose of the original thread was answered.  Appraisal.  List it here on CABE or through it into E-bay.  If it sells and gets paid for that is the value.




The Super Deluxe, Firestone Super Cruiser, Cycle King, Holiday, etc.. were all the same bike and equipped similarly with different color schemes, graphics, and maybe badge depending. The Rocket was the next tier down and generally did not have the better pedals, seat, rack, etc... as the top tier bikes. The selling point was having top-of-the-line much like a full boogie Autocycle over a Motorbike. BTW the OP did put a price on it  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1953-monark-silver-king-rocket.160451/#post-1089337  V/r Shawn


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Oct 31, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Please forgive me, I'm way late to the party here... I was sorry to see this bike cleaned up, despite what a good job the seller did.
> 
> I wanted this bike for myself immediately when I saw the as found photos of it. Much of that allure was the idea of cleaning and fixing it up myself, or having the choice to leave it exactly as found. Had I discovered this thread before the seller did anything to it, my addition to the conversation would have been - if you're going to _*sell*_ the bike, then leave it completely as found and let the new owner have the utter and abject joy of cleaning and tinkering with it himself if he (or she) so chooses. Once you clean it, or alter it from that as found, original state, you've taken away age and patina that cannot be put back, and robbed the new owner of the choice.
> 
> ...




I get it. However, people are free to change their minds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow, cool bike (I've said this before in the past), trim package has alot to do with the year! While most of us Monark lovers would consider this a Deluxe Rocket, it is not the Holy Grail of Monarks, just a cool variation of the Rocket! In the ad I read "NOS" replacement for the headlight cover, for example, Would love to see or hear the story behind that. You have a nice bike, but I doubt even the "Hipsters" would pay what your asking. If your truly wanting to sell, climb back down to earth and get real. The people saying your price on the bike is real, have them show you the money, and cough it up. Some of us remember your stories of the 5K offers on the table a few months back!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 31, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Please forgive me, I'm way late to the party here... I was sorry to see this bike cleaned up, despite what a good job the seller did.
> 
> I wanted this bike for myself immediately when I saw the as found photos of it. Much of that allure was the idea of cleaning and fixing it up myself, or having the choice to leave it exactly as found. Had I discovered this thread before the seller did anything to it, my addition to the conversation would have been - if you're going to _*sell*_  the bike, then leave it completely as found and let the new owner have the utter and abject joy of cleaning and tinkering with it himself if he (or she) so chooses. Once you clean it, or alter it from that as found, original state, you've taken away age and patina that cannot be put back, and robbed the new owner of the choice.
> 
> ...



Well said Justin!


----------

